# UK Bans Fire Extinguishers as 'fire risk'



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I just heard this off a news show when someone submitted this story about the UK has gone full retard on the fire extinguishers. Intrigued I listened a bit more to the show hoping to catch a link to check sum on the data. Man the UK has gone pretty 1984/GATTACA in the past few years. I mean the home of the boy scouts banned pocket knives. 

Anyways what does everyone think of this idea?

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article3525380.ece (2008)

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/115014-extinguishers-banned-as-a-fire-safety-hazard (2011)



> From The Times
> March 11, 2008
> Extinguishers banned as 'fire risk'
> Simon de Bruxelles
> ...





> Extinguishers banned as a fire safety hazard
> 
> Related Tags:
> Royal Society for The Prevention of Accidents
> ...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Many office buildings here restrict the use of fire hoses to firemen only. If an office worker pulls one out they *may* be charged for damage as a result of it's use.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think who ever come up with that idea is a retard. If some one set the mind on fighting the fire, they'll just go and get a bucket of water instead of the fire extinquisher now. It's better communication and education that saves lives, not confiscation.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

> "We do not want to encourage people to leave their flat to fetch a fire extinguisher from a hallway and then return to a blaze. We want people to get out safely.
> 
> "Obviously in some cases, an extinguisher could come in useful in a communal area but with new building regulations, every escape route should be completely fireproof. It very much depends on the individual property and what the assessor believes is the correct course of action."


That's a completely retarded argument. Because you're afraid that some people might make the wrong decision (i.e. fighting a fire instead of running to safety), you're going to take away a potentially life-saving tool, and hope that all the buildings respect regulations?

How about trusting people to make their own decisions?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

in the grand scheme of things it makes perfect sense, they aren't saying you can't buy your own and keep it in your apartment they just wont provide the larger ones. They just want you to get out of the building instead of sticking around slowing people down and possibly ending up a victim making the job harder for the people who actually know what they are doing.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

it's all about liability. If you provide your own it's your choice. If they provide one there's all sorts of arguments that could ensue should something happen.


----------

